# Sorry 2011 Duramax Fans.....



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so maybe no one NEEDS 800 ft-lbs of torque, but what if you got it for free???









2011 Super Duty Upgrade


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Easy Nathan do not get that tingling/wet feeling down your leg.







All brand HD's will continue to leap each other at some point regarding HP and torque. 2011 is Fords turn. But do not be surprised, if, the other brands do not do something similar to Fords offer. Sit back and enjoy the modern day HD power and torque race.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmmmm, They use to call that a recall.







But I guess its a easy way to get a customer to bring the truck in for a software fix. Enjoy !


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

So Ford decided to do it. The rumors being circulated months ago were true after all. 800ft. lbs. Crimony.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Tyvekcat said:


> Hmmmmm, They use to call that a recall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, a software oneupsmanship!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I dont know. I smell an underlying reason. Dont get me wrong, this is a great way to pull it off. Whos gonna complain.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> I dont know. I smell an underlying reason. Dont get me wrong, this is a great way to pull it off. Whos gonna complain.
> 
> Jim


I know there is an underlying reason: GM one upped them at launch.








It takes time to re-test. The upgrade is completely optional. If you're happy with lower torque and lower fuel economy than you could be getting, you don't have to take it back in. Of course who is happy with that.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I dont know. I smell an underlying reason. Dont get me wrong, this is a great way to pull it off. Whos gonna complain.
> 
> Jim


I know there is an underlying reason: GM one upped them at launch.








It takes time to re-test. The upgrade is completely optional. If you're happy with lower torque and lower fuel economy than you could be getting, you don't have to take it back in. Of course who is happy with that.








[/quote]

Good for Ford. Maybe this is the start of an "OEM tuner" one day.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Good for Ford. Maybe this is the start of an "OEM tuner" one day.


Exactly......

The more interesting thing to see will be what aftermarket tuners can do...... Then we will know who one upped who or didn't.

The tuner folks will be able to tell us whose rubber band is stretched further by what they will be able to offer in increased power.....

I don't know if they have any tuners out for Fords yet.......... I know they brought the 2011 to market way early in the year...... I was one of first (in consumer market) to get a 2011 duramax, and i didn't get til 1st week of July. I know there arent any tuners for GM yet....

Will be interesting........


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Now if Ford would do that for 2005 and up....woooooo!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Its all about bragging rights. Call me crazy but arent these things powerful enough already? (Did I just say that?)









I guess if you had a monster tri axle fifth wheel out west. Mine already stretches the frame on my lil ol TT. And no, I'm not jealous either...much.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Credit for this goes to Randy - the Ford Fleet/Comm Truck Mngr. on the 6.7 Scorpion forums over at The Diesel Garage. Great guy.

To: All Ford Dealers 
Subject: EFC0202250DC Announcing 2011MY Super Duty Performance and Capability Enhancements

The 2011MY Super Duty is off to a phenomenal start, with total retail sales and market share exceeding objectives. This truck is a homerun! Well, the best heavy-duty truck in the segment is about to get better! We are thrilled to announce performance, fuel economy, and capability enhancements to the new 2011MY Super Duty. These enhancements are a credit to the continuous improvement and testing efforts of our Engineering and Manufacturing teams. We know customers value power, capability, fuel economy and durability, and we moved quickly to bring these enhancements into the market place.

In addition, we are announcing a new, first-ever Customer Satisfaction Program - 10B17 to provide the same horse power, torque and fuel economy upgrades for customers that have already purchased or leased a 2011 Super Duty pickup with the 6.7-liter Power Stroke® diesel.

Attached are the press releases sent to media today. Here are the details:

Performance/Capability Enhancements

The Ford built 6.7-liter Power Stroke® V8 turbo diesel, already praised by customers and journalists for its power, quietness, and fuel economy will raise the bar even higher. The result of additional durability and capability testing, the new 6.7L Power Stroke® diesel will now be rated at best-in-class 800 lb.-ft. of torque and 400 horsepower, an increase of 65 lb.-ft. of torque and 10 horsepower compared to when the all-new Ford-engineered and Ford-built engine went on sale earlier this year. The 6.7L Power Stroke® diesel's best-in-class fuel economy will be improved as well - now 20% better than the outgoing pickup models (vs. 18% at launch). Production at Kentucky Truck Plant with these performance upgrades will begin on August 5th. 
Starting with production on August 9th, one of the heavy haulers in the 2011 Ford F-Series Super Duty lineup - the F-350 Dual Rear Wheel (DRW) - will add vehicle upgrades that will bring maximum payload and maximum fifth-wheel towing to best-in-class levels. Higher-strength steel in the frame will boost the payload and towing ratings as follows: 
F-350 DRW maximum payload to 7,070 pounds, from 6,520 pounds 
F-350 DRW maximum fifth-wheel towing to 22,600 pounds, from 21,600 pounds
Customer Satisfaction Initiative

Super Duty has more loyal owners than any truck in the heavy duty segment and many of these customers have already purchased a new 2011 Super Duty pickup. We understand the importance of these customers! With this in mind, we are pleased to announce we will be offering a first-ever, no-charge horsepower and torque upgrade Customer Satisfaction Program 10B17 to all owners that have purchased or leased a new 2011MY Super Duty pickup with the 6.7-liter Power Stroke® V8 turbo diesel. Here are some high level details:

SERVICE ACTION: It is anticipated that Customer Satisfaction Program 10B17 will be provided to dealers by August 31, 2010, once the IDS service release is available. Dealers will then be able to reprogram the PCM and TCM to the latest calibration. 
CUSTOMER NOTIFICATION: Owners of affected vehicles will be notified approximately one to two weeks after the release of Customer Satisfaction Program 10B17. 
OASIS AND FSA VIN LISTS: OASIS will be activated when Customer Satisfaction Program 10B17 is released to identify the affected vehicles. FSA VIN Lists will also be available to identify vehicles assigned to individual dealerships. Owner names and addresses will be available after the customer notification. 
STOCK VEHICLES: Dealers are strongly encouraged to begin updating their affected in-stock vehicles once Customer Satisfaction Program 10B17 is released.
A more detailed communication of Customer Satisfaction Program 10B17 will be sent out later this month.

Please note, due to hardware changes, there are no plans to upgrade the payload and towing capability of 2011MY F-350 DRW's already sold to customers or in dealer stock. Only F-350 DRW units built after August 9th will receive this additional capability.

-CC


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've heard of using tactics like this before. I believe the word is "desperation".


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I've heard of using tactics like this before. I believe the word is "desperation".


Hmmmmmm must be a different use of the word than I am used to. Remember, before the upgrade, they have been capturing >50% of 3/4 and 1 ton truck sales.....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> I've heard of using tactics like this before. I believe the word is "desperation".


LMAO

reminds me of I'm rubber your glue LOL

GM waited and let Ford com out with their new product and numbers........... Then they brought theirs out and 1 Upped them.........

What kills me as that people would think thats great.......... Id I was selling you something at X amount of dollars and you came back and said Company XYZ will sell the same for 3,000 less, and i said i would match their price, would you be happy or would you feel as If i was hosing you fro 3000 and only gave it to you cause i got caught with my pants down?

They are all guilty of it... but geez cum on got one upped??? LOL

I look at it like you were being held out on...... and now since they were out done.......... they need to quick give something back....

They are all good powerful trucks.... so it really doesn't matter....... but i did have a chuckle.....

1 Upped







to funny.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I've heard of using tactics like this before. I believe the word is "desperation".


Hmmmmmm must be a different use of the word than I am used to. Remember, before the upgrade, they have been capturing >50% of 3/4 and 1 ton truck sales.....








[/quote]








remember the group name <<<<<over there







I am only busting stones..... But Mods probably shouldn't start brand war topics...... You know how they can end up going







LOL


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Remember guys, any of the brands of HD trucks can pull any OB made (as well as any other TT or 5'er out there). Any of the power and torque numbers out there are pretty insane today! Heck, my I4 Fusion has more power than I need to get back and forth to work.









Anyone shopping should test drive all 3 brands and only make up their minds then.

I think the real ones in trouble are the aftermarket tuners. If the precedence is set to have a manufacturer up the performance, then the tuners are left to violating emissions laws and pushing parts beyond their design limits. Both have a much more limited audience since personally, I'd like my engine/trans to last and to have the truck be legal for on road use.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Not trying to start (or continue) a truck war either. I just get tired of skewed numbers.

US truck sales 2008, 2009

F-series 413,625, 515,513

Silverado 465,065, 316,544
Sierra 168,544, 111,842
Total GM 633,609, 428,386

GM trucks win in 2008, Ford in 2009. So much for the best selling truck for umpteen years as Ford always claims.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Not trying to start (or continue) a truck war either. I just get tired of skewed numbers.
> 
> US truck sales 2008, 2009
> 
> ...


I think your Ford numbers are backwards, 515,513 in 2008. I've seen the total GM comparisons before and you're right. But I think if you could find 3/4 ton and up numbers it isnt even close. I believe Ford dominates that segment. People who buy work trucks want the solid front axle and payload ability of the Super Duty. The only numbers I could find were thru Apr of 2010: F Super duty-50,218, Chev-20,419, Dodge-19,648, GMC-7,230. Ford has had the upper hand for years. The numbers are alot closer and actually go back and forth in half tons. I've had several half ton chevys and a 2 half ton Fords over the years and loved every one of them but I'm here to tell you my F250 is by far the best truck I've ever driven. At least IMHO. But they're all good trucks, just different in some ways.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> I've had several half ton chevys and a 2 half ton Fords over the years and loved every one of them but I'm here to tell you my F250 is by far the best truck I've ever driven.










Thats only because you haven't driven mine


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, officially: Sorry.

I was a tad out of line there. It was a good week with sales figures, 800 ft-lb signoff and some other stuff.

I won't comment any further. Heck, my Dad owns a Dodge and I sold my Ford, so to each their own.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

personally i like your input nathan


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

clarkely said:


> I've had several half ton chevys and a 2 half ton Fords over the years and loved every one of them but I'm here to tell you my F250 is by far the best truck I've ever driven.










Thats only because you haven't driven mine















[/quote]

I thought you'd never ask! I'll be right over!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> I've had several half ton chevys and a 2 half ton Fords over the years and loved every one of them but I'm here to tell you my F250 is by far the best truck I've ever driven.










Thats only because you haven't driven mine















[/quote]

I thought you'd never ask! I'll be right over!








[/quote]

Literally sitting here laughing my but off!!!









If you get out this way, you certainly can


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Who needs street legal anyway.......because I can say my 1500 Chevy, that I dropped a 6.0l VortecMax in along with the 5 speed Allison, and numerous other mods. It has been a long time since I was actually street legal. But since NY is just plugging into the OBD system for emmissions and I have been working my programming magic on the computer; they never know; heck, they don't even realize I have a different motor and tranny in the truck. Wait till I show up with the Duramax and 6 speed Allison Manual I am working on putting into it now. Then they are really going to be confused........


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

clarke - i hadn't seen pictures of the new ride yet... congrats!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> Not trying to start (or continue) a truck war either. I just get tired of skewed numbers.
> 
> US truck sales 2008, 2009
> 
> ...


I think your Ford numbers are backwards, 515,513 in 2008. I've seen the total GM comparisons before and you're right. But I think if you could find 3/4 ton and up numbers it isnt even close. I believe Ford dominates that segment. People who buy work trucks want the solid front axle and payload ability of the Super Duty. The only numbers I could find were thru Apr of 2010: F Super duty-50,218, Chev-20,419, Dodge-19,648, GMC-7,230. Ford has had the upper hand for years. The numbers are alot closer and actually go back and forth in half tons. I've had several half ton chevys and a 2 half ton Fords over the years and loved every one of them but I'm here to tell you my F250 is by far the best truck I've ever driven. At least IMHO. But they're all good trucks, just different in some ways.
[/quote]


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> Not trying to start (or continue) a truck war either. I just get tired of skewed numbers.
> 
> US truck sales 2008, 2009
> 
> ...


I think your Ford numbers are backwards, 515,513 in 2008. I've seen the total GM comparisons before and you're right. But I think if you could find 3/4 ton and up numbers it isnt even close. I believe Ford dominates that segment. People who buy work trucks want the solid front axle and payload ability of the Super Duty. The only numbers I could find were thru Apr of 2010: F Super duty-50,218, Chev-20,419, Dodge-19,648, GMC-7,230. Ford has had the upper hand for years. The numbers are alot closer and actually go back and forth in half tons. I've had several half ton chevys and a 2 half ton Fords over the years and loved every one of them but I'm here to tell you my F250 is by far the best truck I've ever driven. At least IMHO. But they're all good trucks, just different in some ways.
[/quote]

Up until 2009 Ford never outsold GM ---- NEVER. Few months back did a sales and marketing seminar and that was our case study. That is also with GM de-emphasizing fleet sales for a few years now.

Good going Ford. I would be laughing if they did drive the chip guys down into the gutter. As I understand it GM is putting the squeeze on the chip guys to by not making their ECM's available although it is my opinion that the DMAX is about at it's limit anyways.

But the best news or rumor that I heard is that GM is bring back the Baby DMax. Still not sure I would get rid of mine since I'm cheap as hell but they talk about putting it in the 3/4 tons. 300 HP, 500 ft-lbs now that is the direction we should be headed in. Plenty to pull most 5'ers, lighter, more space in the engine bay likely better mileage especially unloaded or using as a daily driver. Probably cheaper then the other motor. That would be good market segmentation if you ask me as maybe they could convert some of the gassers to a more expensive truck but a more capable and economical one all the same. Doubt Ford is far behind.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive pulled two mountain passes with two of these new ford hot rods doing all they could do to pass me. As per usual Ford has inflated there hp claims. My Cummins has 356k on her now. Original turbo and all. I was towing a 12800lb 5er. Both of those new fords were towing in the 12000 range too. It was all they could do to pass me. I laughed my butt off. Both of the drivers in these trucks were inflated with false egos that ford has transplanted in there heads. This new engine is nice, but as far as being some big power maker, its really still about the same as my old worn cummins. Sorry Nathan, Just not impressed. Cant wait to see one of these on a dyno. I would wager the power is inflated at least 10-15%.

Maybe now the new Ford flash will let em actually pass a GM and the Dodges now.

By the way the 2008 6.4 is a gutless wonder from what I have seen this summer. Ford also claimed this engine to be some big powermaker. Sorry that 6.4 has made me almost crash with laughter 2-3 times this summer.

The 6.7 is barely better. Those videos ford made when the 6.7 came out make em look like a bunch of fools now, lol Sorry all this whole bigger is better power deal aint totally true. Its really hard to say what engine is making the most power. From what I have seen out here all of the trucks are still very close to the same and that goes back to trucks made in 2005-2006.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Dyno numbers

Remember these are at the rear wheels... with the Job 1 power numbers.


----------



## Blue Oval (Jun 7, 2010)

You did good Nathan!! I think you really pushed a few buttons on these guys!

This is an entertaining forum!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My numbers are correct per this article.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

According to this ford sells more then chevy or GMC individually .... but not more than GM http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/01/2009-year-end-top-10-pickup-truck-sales.html

and actually wall street journal reports that GM sells more










They are all good capable trucks............. and they all put their own twists in marketing their product......


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

And thats my point Nathan. These new fords make 300 hp and 600 tq. Same as a new dodge and the same as a new chev. From what I have gotten to see with my own eyes the new ford is equal to the rest. But nope ford is tryin to pull the wool over buyers eyes.

With the new tune they should be able to at least be able to actually pass my old dodge now. The present tune has the new ford struggling to pass my 5.9 let alone the 6.7 cummins. Makes me laugh the way ford made there videos showing what a brute there new truck is.. What a Joke is what I think..

Carey


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder how many Ford owners are getting really peeved that they didn't get the upgrade when the paid for the truck? Now Ford is willing to give it away to keep up with the competition.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Not trying to start (or continue) a truck war either. I just get tired of skewed numbers.
> 
> US truck sales 2008, 2009
> 
> ...


Fulminator I'm not disputing your numbers I just pointed out that you reversed 2008 and 2009 numbers for Ford. You show Ford sales of 413,625 in 2008 and if thats correct then Chevy's 465,065 would beat Ford all by itself. I'm saying Ford sold 515,513 in 08 and 413,625 in 09.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Ive pulled two mountain passes with two of these new ford hot rods doing all they could do to pass me. As per usual Ford has inflated there hp claims. My Cummins has 356k on her now. Original turbo and all. I was towing a 12800lb 5er. Both of those new fords were towing in the 12000 range too. It was all they could do to pass me. I laughed my butt off. Both of the drivers in these trucks were inflated with false egos that ford has transplanted in there heads. This new engine is nice, but as far as being some big power maker, its really still about the same as my old worn cummins. Sorry Nathan, Just not impressed. Cant wait to see one of these on a dyno. I would wager the power is inflated at least 10-15%.
> 
> Maybe now the new Ford flash will let em actually pass a GM and the Dodges now.
> 
> ...


But the Fords did pass ya right? Just saying.









Geez you guys sure get yourself all worked up dont ya? All three trucks are brutes so buy what you like and dont worry about it. Personally for me the Ford is the best looking, has the best interior, and I like the way it drives. What I dont like is the fuel economy. There are things I like and and dislike about all three of them. But power was probably the least influencing factor for me. All three can do the job quite nicely.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I stand corrected. I guess that's what happens with all the cutting and pasting.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

rsm7 said:


> Ive pulled two mountain passes with two of these new ford hot rods doing all they could do to pass me. As per usual Ford has inflated there hp claims. My Cummins has 356k on her now. Original turbo and all. I was towing a 12800lb 5er. Both of those new fords were towing in the 12000 range too. It was all they could do to pass me. I laughed my butt off. Both of the drivers in these trucks were inflated with false egos that ford has transplanted in there heads. This new engine is nice, but as far as being some big power maker, its really still about the same as my old worn cummins. Sorry Nathan, Just not impressed. Cant wait to see one of these on a dyno. I would wager the power is inflated at least 10-15%.
> 
> Maybe now the new Ford flash will let em actually pass a GM and the Dodges now.
> 
> ...


But the Fords did pass ya right? Just saying.









Geez you guys sure get yourself all worked up dont ya? All three trucks are brutes so buy what you like and dont worry about it. Personally for me the Ford is the best looking, has the best interior, and I like the way it drives. What I dont like is the fuel economy. There are things I like and and dislike about all three of them. But power was probably the least influencing factor for me. All three can do the job quite nicely.
[/quote]

Ive yet to have a 6.4 pass me with a similar size load. They all try but I can pretty much just leave em when I want. The new ford 6.7 if I really wanted I could run right with em. Id have to really lay into my engine and I dont like doing that since I make a living with my truck. My tuck is all stock with air box mods and straight thru 4 inch exhaust. My chip had a failure so Im not using one right now.

The new 6.7 cummins can leave me pretty easy. The new 6.7 ford I can run with. I'll wager that the new tune will put the new 6.7 ford and 6.7 cummins equal. Id bet that the 6.7 cummins can run off and leave the present tuned 6.7 ford.

All of fords videos show the new truck to be some hot dog on a hill by just leaving the competition behind. I know for a fact those videos are all hogwash. I find it rather funny that these guys will run up beside me and try and show me what a hot dog there truck is. I simply poor some more fuel to it and just sit there and look em in the eye and smile. My truck has lots of miles and still runs with these new trucks.. Just makes me laugh.

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm wondering what kind of fuel millage are they getting before and after the mod. I have been watching this new Ford and impressed with what it can do and this is just it's first year so give a couple of years who knows it might be the best diesel out there. I love my Chevy, has more power than I need but I love it. I also love my fuel millage, have gotten 15 mpg towing but I'm not against switching brands for a better truck especially if it gets better fuel millage.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I'm wondering what kind of fuel millage are they getting before and after the mod. I have been watching this new Ford and impressed with what it can do and this is just it's first year so give a couple of years who knows it might be the best diesel out there. I love my Chevy, has more power than I need but I love it. I also love my fuel millage, have gotten 15 mpg towing but I'm not against switching brands for a better truck especially if it gets better fuel millage.


I'd reccomend visiting some of the Diesel truck websites for real world mileage. I know solo, it's no problem getting in the low 20's, but I've seen plenty of postings detailing hand calculated mileages and at least some were towing...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Ive yet to have a 6.4 pass me with a similar size load. They all try but I can pretty much just leave em when I want. The new ford 6.7 if I really wanted I could run right with em. Id have to really lay into my engine and I dont like doing that since I make a living with my truck. My tuck is all stock with air box mods and straight thru 4 inch exhaust. My chip had a failure so Im not using one right now.
> 
> The new 6.7 cummins can leave me pretty easy. The new 6.7 ford I can run with. I'll wager that the new tune will put the new 6.7 ford and 6.7 cummins equal. Id bet that the 6.7 cummins can run off and leave the present tuned 6.7 ford.
> 
> ...


OK here's the truth. I'd rather be driving the good looking Ford and be passed by the ugly Dodge.







There I said it! Dodges are ugly!







I cant help it. I know the motor is the draw but I hate the rest of the truck. Dont like the interior or the exterior, sorry nothing. And I have tried. Every once in a while I see a good looking Dodge. I know they are easier to work on but I dont wrench on much of anything so either way its going to the dealership. Besides it has 100,000 mile warranty. I dont usually keep anything past 5 years anyway. But we all buy our trucks for different reasons. You have a job to do. I tow maybe 12 times a year. I'm not losing any sleep wondering who's passing who out in the great Rocky Mountains!







All three of these trucks have no equal in the power department other than each other. The thing that really pushed me to the Ford was the $12000 discount once the 6.7 was released. IMHO that was a deal too good to pass up. Now I do really like the all new 2010 Dodge but they were only offering a $1000 rebate at the time. I dont know what they are doing now. As far as the 6.4 goes, it has alot of power and it is quiet like a Duramax. I havent read one thread in any forum from somebody complaing about power. As a matter of fact, power, is what people love most about it. I Know its enough for me. From what I have read a Spartan tuner and DPF delete will make it the fastest thing out there and I've read that on Dodge forums too. So maybe yours is pretty strong but to call the 6.4 a "gutless wonder"?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> .... As far as the 6.4 goes, it has alot of power and it is quiet like a Duramax. I havent read one thread in any forum from somebody complaing about power. As a matter of fact, power, is what people love most about it. I Know its enough for me. From what I have read a Spartan tuner and DPF delete will make it the fastest thing out there and I've read that on Dodge forums too. So maybe yours is pretty strong but to call the 6.4 a "gutless wonder"?


I never ran out of power on the 6.4L. It could always go faster than I wanted it to. That was with 12k lbs behind me. I would imagine with another 5-10k on the back it might begin to slow down. What wouldn't though.....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nathan said:


> .... As far as the 6.4 goes, it has alot of power and it is quiet like a Duramax. I havent read one thread in any forum from somebody complaing about power. As a matter of fact, power, is what people love most about it. I Know its enough for me. From what I have read a Spartan tuner and DPF delete will make it the fastest thing out there and I've read that on Dodge forums too. So maybe yours is pretty strong but to call the 6.4 a "gutless wonder"?


I never ran out of power on the 6.4L. It could always go faster than I wanted it to. That was with 12k lbs behind me. I would imagine with another 5-10k on the back it might begin to slow down. What wouldn't though.....
[/quote]










BTW, its all in good fun, I hope the Dodge boys dont take me too seriously!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> .... As far as the 6.4 goes, it has alot of power and it is quiet like a Duramax. I havent read one thread in any forum from somebody complaing about power. As a matter of fact, power, is what people love most about it. I Know its enough for me. From what I have read a Spartan tuner and DPF delete will make it the fastest thing out there and I've read that on Dodge forums too. So maybe yours is pretty strong but to call the 6.4 a "gutless wonder"?


I never ran out of power on the 6.4L. It could always go faster than I wanted it to. That was with 12k lbs behind me. I would imagine with another 5-10k on the back it might begin to slow down. What wouldn't though.....
[/quote]










BTW, its all in good fun, I hope the Dodge boys dont take me too seriously!
[/quote]

You may want to look at doing studs.... i know others have had problems...... From what i understand, if you do that you are golden on that truck. One of my customers had theirs go at 56,000 miles. Warranty covered....... but.......


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> .... As far as the 6.4 goes, it has alot of power and it is quiet like a Duramax. I havent read one thread in any forum from somebody complaing about power. As a matter of fact, power, is what people love most about it. I Know its enough for me. From what I have read a Spartan tuner and DPF delete will make it the fastest thing out there and I've read that on Dodge forums too. So maybe yours is pretty strong but to call the 6.4 a "gutless wonder"?


I never ran out of power on the 6.4L. It could always go faster than I wanted it to. That was with 12k lbs behind me. I would imagine with another 5-10k on the back it might begin to slow down. What wouldn't though.....
[/quote]










BTW, its all in good fun, I hope the Dodge boys dont take me too seriously!
[/quote]

You may want to look at doing studs.... i know others have had problems...... From what i understand, if you do that you are golden on that truck. One of my customers had theirs go at 56,000 miles. Warranty covered....... but.......
[/quote]

Clarke, you are referringto the Ford 6.0 right? That is the motor with a need for head studs. ESPECIALLY if you are modding. You can do studs on th eDodge, but they are not "required or recommended" until you are pushing serious numbers.

I just like the fact that I have owned all 3, so I can be in my own club and talk good or bad about em all









They all can be bought for around the same price and with the enough $$ in the right places they all will make RIDICULOUS and reliable power. I know of a guy that has an absolute monster daily driver/tow vehicle (Carey Knows who this is). Its a Dodge, but they all can be made this way. Again with enough $$, so buy the one you like to stare at in the driveway after she has had a nice bath.

742hp/1456tq

All I know is that I will most likely stay away from the new emission trucks for as long as I can. Of course given my recent truck per year track record, who knows









Hhmm. Mines starting to look like the Stealth BOMB'r. Maybe I will keep "Mini me" for a while. Whaddaya think? Resemblence?

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> .... As far as the 6.4 goes, it has alot of power and it is quiet like a Duramax. I havent read one thread in any forum from somebody complaing about power. As a matter of fact, power, is what people love most about it. I Know its enough for me. From what I have read a Spartan tuner and DPF delete will make it the fastest thing out there and I've read that on Dodge forums too. So maybe yours is pretty strong but to call the 6.4 a "gutless wonder"?


I never ran out of power on the 6.4L. It could always go faster than I wanted it to. That was with 12k lbs behind me. I would imagine with another 5-10k on the back it might begin to slow down. What wouldn't though.....
[/quote]










BTW, its all in good fun, I hope the Dodge boys dont take me too seriously!
[/quote]

You may want to look at doing studs.... i know others have had problems...... From what i understand, if you do that you are golden on that truck. One of my customers had theirs go at 56,000 miles. Warranty covered....... but.......
[/quote]

Clarke, you are referringto the Ford 6.0 right? That is the motor with a need for head studs. ESPECIALLY if you are modding. You can do studs on th eDodge, but they are not "required or recommended" until you are pushing serious numbers.

I just like the fact that I have owned all 3, so I can be in my own club and talk good or bad about em all









They all can be bought for around the same price and with the enough $$ in the right places they all will make RIDICULOUS and reliable power. I know of a guy that has an absolute monster daily driver/tow vehicle (Carey Knows who this is). Its a Dodge, but they all can be made this way. Again with enough $$, so buy the one you like to stare at in the driveway after she has had a nice bath.

742hp/1456tq

All I know is that I will most likely stay away from the new emission trucks for as long as I can. Of course given my recent truck per year track record, who knows









Hhmm. Mines starting to look like the Stealth BOMB'r. Maybe I will keep "Mini me" for a while. Whaddaya think? Resemblence?

Jim
[/quote]
my bad..... oops, thanks for the correction....

Kristen feeling like she can push people out of the way with the ranch hand back on?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep this aint about what truck is pretty etc. Its about gooffy ford making a bunch of videos and claims that the 2011 truck is the power king of the pile. This simply isnt true. All of the trucks are very close to equal on power presently. Even with the supposed 800 torque from the new tune, maybe 625-650tq is going to make it to the rear wheels. So in reality maybe now that engine will make the actual 735 torque they have been claiming since the start.

A true guide is what is at the wheels. You can go read dyno reports on all the trucks. Your gonna find that they all are within 5% of each other thruout the entire power range of the engine.

With the power of the internet its different. They put these huge claims out and they just arent true. The interent sways many buyers. Ford looks like idiots to people who actually research out the numbers. They also look like idiots out here on the highway. All Im saying is with these big claims the new ford should manhandle my old cummins. Truth is it cant. The new ford runs very close to what was built 5-7 years ago. Ford should have never made the claims if they really arent true. People are sick of this stuff. I can handle the crazy toyota commercials. But when you make 20 videos showing how weak the others are to a truck that is equal to the rest, its just not right.

Carey


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The way I look at is.... That's why there are different brands.. Different strokes for different folks! If we all drove the same thing, life would be boring and brands would never get any better because ther'd be no competition to try and out due... JMO!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

oops, thanks for the correction....

Kristen feeling like she can push people out of the way with the ranch hand back on?
[/quote]

Yup she is back to her pushin and shovin ways. Oh wait maybe that's just me that she does that too. But she is happy and that's all that matters, she just loves leaving the grocery store and fillin her truck up with veggies,milk and baby diapers while the minivan mommies stare and get out of her way.

Jim


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

It's all a game with these OEM's, For $70,000+ they should custom program it for what ever you want.

It only took them how many years to realize the aftermarket could make their trucks truly High Performance.

It won't be long before we see 1,000 Ft. Lbs of Torque from the aftermarket programmers on 2011 models. No warranty of course.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here's the comparisons on the 3 trucks solo and with 10k behind them (note the Ford has the old power numbers...):
Popular Mechanics

If you didn't have a stop watch, (or were comparing trucks with different axle ratios) you would never know the difference.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Ok, here's the comparisons on the 3 trucks solo and with 10k behind them (note the Ford has the old power numbers...):
> Popular Mechanics
> 
> If you didn't have a stop watch, (or were comparing trucks with different axle ratios) you would never know the difference.


So what your sayin is they are all close........ but what you mean is........ buy that chevy is a looker to


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> So what your sayin is they are all close........ but what you mean is........ buy that chevy is a looker to


It's a very nice truck you have there. Of course I'm waiting for Joonbee to make some suggestions.....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Of course I'm waiting for Joonbee to make some suggestions.....


Since we are close we just use our Direct "batman/boy wonder aka Robin - Bat Phones" LMAO

Had planned on after market wheels and "other" tires........... but these ended up looking pretty good.........figured i will wait a bit and wear the tread off some before changing them out........

Don't be fooled, Mods have been happening, just not posted with pics yet








Line X'd, truxedo deuce cover that has a front opening to access my tool box/40 gal Aux. Tank, tinted front door windows, DVD Head rests, yakima low profile roof tracks for racks, rail mounted tracks for a second yakima rack, Nerf bar steps coming soon


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

ah this thread has been a fun read. i have my preferences of course, but at the end of the day, when it comes to towing and daily driving, as well as just plain all out fun, IMHO all spark plugs are evil......







unless of course in a muscle car.....

it's funny where i am camping right now. there are NO dodges around. i have counted at least 6 fords around me, all 6.0L's which is strange, and around 8 GMC's / silverado's with the duramax. when i was at this same campground back in june, i was the only ford, there were 4 or 5 dodges with the 5.9L cummins, and 2 duramaxes. strange how it all averages out.

however, i also do think that the sweet spot for a diesel is in the 2004-2007 range for emissions. enough emissions control to clean up the engine exhaust, but not so much to load it down with too much HP / fuel efficiency starving hardware. no regens, no urea, no DPF, etc, etc. and that does not matter the brand.....JMHO

and isn't it interesting that dodge got a waiver on the 6.7L for emissions until 2012 or 2013 (can't remember the exact date) ? i am correct on that right ? due to their financial issues ? not really a level playing field i guess......


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> So what your sayin is they are all close........ but what you mean is........ buy that chevy is a looker to


It's a very nice truck you have there. Of course I'm waiting for Joonbee to make some suggestions.....








[/quote]

What suggestions are you looking for Nathan?? I'm good at suggestions


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Since dodge came out with a compliant engine back in 07 they have credits. The bigger semi engines are the same.

Cummins has already came out with Urea engines. They are used in the 4500/5500 and heavier trucks like mini freightliners and such. They figured dont rock the boat with the pickups until the urea is proven in the other models first.

And guys Im not in love with dodge. Im in love with cummins. When my truck breaks, its not the engine, its the rest of the truck. You guys should hear me cuss my dodge. I remember last winter. Saskatchewan... 19 below. Hit a bump and my blend door for the heat breaks.... No heat! I thought I was gonna die. I had never been so cold in my life! Was thinking, here I am in a 3 year old truck and it has a broken heater. Man was I mad!

I gonna bet that the new chev will be the hot rod this year even with fords new tune.

Been a great thread all!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> What suggestions are you looking for Nathan?? I'm good at suggestions


Hey, I just drive a little Fusion right now. I think jacking it up might look silly and hurt the fuel economy.









Carey is right on with the Dodge/Cummins deal. The current engine doesn't quite meet the 2010 regs, but they built up some credits that they are now using up. They will have a SCR system on the 2500/3500 trucks once they use up their credits.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> What suggestions are you looking for Nathan?? I'm good at suggestions


Hey, I just drive a little Fusion right now. I think jacking it up might look silly and hurt the fuel economy.









Carey is right on with the Dodge/Cummins deal. The current engine doesn't quite meet the 2010 regs, but they built up some credits that they are now using up. They will have a SCR system on the 2500/3500 trucks once they use up their credits.
[/quote]

Yeah I would shy a way forom lifting it and instead put the money under the hood. Maybe they make a supercharger for the Fusions. Wouldn't that be cool. Really silly, but cool.

Jim


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just wanted to add there is one more thing I like about the Dodge besides the cummins of course. The tow mirrors. Dodge has the coolest looking mirrors. Now GM though...who is their tow mirror designer anyway? The guy must be someone's brother in law because he hasn't gotten it right in years!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

willingtonpaul said:


> ah this thread has been a fun read. i have my preferences of course, but at the end of the day, when it comes to towing and daily driving, as well as just plain all out fun, IMHO all spark plugs are evil......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dodge didn't get a waiver on emissions. They use a very expensive DPF for the 3500 and 2500 to avoid UREA. Not sure that is such a smooth move because the replacement cost will really be rough. They actually stand alone in going that route except maybe the VW TDI's don't use urea from what I understand. Far better though is until the 6.7L Cummins didn't use an EGR now that was a great move.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

They all use an expensive DPF system. Dodge can't meet the current emissions but built up enough credits that they don't have to yet..... Just wait a couple years and you'll see SCR systems being added to the dodge (the 4500-5500 Ddiges already have them).


----------

